# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Χαρίζονται: πετσέτες-σεντόνια-κουβέρτες-μοκέτες-καθρέπτες-σίδερο-φωτιστικό-τάβλι

## Ulysses

Χαρίζονται:


2 μεγάλες τσάντες με πετσέτες-μπουρνούζια-σεντόνια-κουβέρτες καλοκαιρινές2 διάδρομοι μοκέτας (190x67cm) & (312x66cm)2 καθρέπτες (ένας παραλληλόγραμος με μπιζουτέ περίγραμμα (92x58cm) και ένας μικρότερος οβάλ)σίδερο Rowenta (made in Germany)φωτιστικό φθορίουτάβλι (πχ για θάλλασσα)εφημερίδα του 1968 (για τυχόν συλλέκτες)



Απλά επειδή δεν με βολεύει να κάνω κρατήσεις (έστω και για 1 μέρα-μου ποιάνουν χώρο),όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας πάρει τηλ να μου πει "έρχομαι τώρα ή σε μισή ώρα" ή αν έχετε γνωστό στη Θεσσαλονίκη ας έρθει.
Βρίσκομαι: Μαρτίου με Δελφών,εκεί υπάρχει το  κρεπερί-cafe Subito (Δελφών 145),ελάτε εκεί και πάρτε τηλ....

Κιν: 697 95 97 160

----------


## moutoulos



----------

